# Cleaning bottles with original content



## SeaGoat (Jul 22, 2015)

I bought some bottles out of a 100+ year house. They were down in the basement in a old box. 
Brought them home and took a better look at them and there is what seems to be some of the original content left inside a few of them, mostly an orange-y reddish, very sticky, residue, and they had this smell to them..

Now, I do live in Ga and there is some dirt/clay on and in these bottles. I found a jug in the crawl space of the house so Im not sure if the estate people pulled them all out of there and put them all in a box or if they were stored this way. 

Anyways, water and dish soap didnt touch the stuff. Not even after 24 hours of soaking. They are now sitting in a lye bath and have been for 24 hours but I need to get more rubber gloves before I pull them out. 

I just peeked in on them and looks as though the stickiness is still sticking. Most of these are taller jars that have small bead finished mouths that a tooth brush wont fit down in. What can I use to really clean out the insides?


----------



## woody (Jul 22, 2015)

I've used liquid paint stripper, like Formbys, or turpentine to clean out bottles like that with good results.


----------

